# Good plumbing



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

Now this is how it's done...


[URL="







[/URL]


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

I don't know what the contest is but surely this photo is the winner! :thumbup:


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

*Tower cranes?*

We had 2 of them on this project..


[URL="







[/URL]

Setting Proset sleeves, this project used " Flying forms". I have had that hard hat a long time. 

[URL="







[/URL]


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

*Texan can't take the cold?*

[URL="







[/URL]


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

plbgbiz said:


> I don't know what the contest is but surely this photo is the winner! :thumbup:


That photo was given to me by the guy I took his place when I was inspecting in Longview. He passed it and ask me to find where I could have turned it down.

I posted that picture when I first joined, and all TM could keep saying is that it was unsanitary. :laughing: But it's not.


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

SlickRick said:


> That photo was given to me by the guy I took his place when I was inspecting in Longview. He passed it and ask me to find where I could have turned it down.
> 
> I posted that picture when I first joined, and all TM could keep saying is that it was unsanitary. :laughing: But it's not.


I remember that...:laughing:


----------



## Don The Plumber (Feb 14, 2010)

Could you tell me where I can buy an indirect waste sink like that one in cabinet ? :laughing:


----------



## JoshJ (May 10, 2012)

Wow. That is...creative. Can't remember ever seeing something like that.


----------



## smoldrn (Oct 4, 2010)

Indirect waste with integral trap, wonder how much I could get for marketing?:laughing:


----------



## johnlewismcleod (Apr 6, 2012)

Proof that some people will go to extraordinary lengths to avoid cutting sheetrock:laughing:


----------



## No-hub (Sep 1, 2012)

SlickRick said:


> That photo was given to me by the guy I took his place when I was inspecting in Longview. He passed it and ask me to find where I could have turned it down.
> 
> I posted that picture when I first joined, and all TM could keep saying is that it was unsanitary. :laughing: But it's not.


I would have told him under traps in ch 7 upc, crown weir cannot be above vent opening except toilets and simular fixtures.....wait........aaahh who knows.....concealed trap on a indirect waste receptor? Not 15in C-wall on toilet? depends what you are calling it I guess.


----------

